# Needed a Tailstock



## brasssmanget (Apr 4, 2014)

I picked up an RT awhile back, but it did not fit my table slots if using it length wise on the table. Holes were too narrow. Any, I adapted it to a new base plate, and then needed a tail stock for it, so I dug out some old scrap 6" bar cut offs and went to work. I didn't take pics along the way, but it was made with a total of 6 pieces of material, and as it sits now the heights match to within 3-4 thou as close as I can tell with the two MT points touching almost perfectly. Just thought I'd post a few pics of the end product - I probably would have purchased one, but being that it needed to fit my modified RT height [new base plate], I just jumped in........and ended up with this.


----------



## ray hampton (Apr 4, 2014)

it are well made even if I do not know what RT is


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 4, 2014)

ray hampton said:


> it are well made even if I do not know what RT is



Rotary Table


----------



## ray hampton (Apr 5, 2014)

I got a RT and this lead to another question, 
will the tailstock be use on a mill or a lathe ?
I need to finish some t-nuts for my RT to use it on the mill


----------



## brasssmanget (Apr 5, 2014)

This one is for on the mill table Ray - I've also made a few shorter studs and T-nuts for using it on my RF31 mill. I didn't really need much feed capability except to nudge things tight when performing operations on parts, so it only has about 2.50" of solid travel, although I can probably get another .750" out of it on light work. I made up a piece for working on larger DOM tubing [up to 2"] this afternoon. I think it turned out well........considering I'm using up scrap pieces of steel from around the shop.


----------



## ray hampton (Apr 6, 2014)

nice pipe center, I think that it is a two-piece center


----------



## brasssmanget (Apr 6, 2014)

You are correct ray - it is two piece. Well, actually three piece if you count the threaded stud connecting the two pieces. :thinking:


----------

